

How to make Lisp go faster than C - divia
http://www.lrde.epita.fr/~didier/research/verna.06.imecs.pdf

======
habibur
I don't know why it's happening. But even though I hear a lot on how JIT can
be faster than pre-compiled apps and how hight level languages (Java) can
create more efficient code than low level languages (C) ---- I still am seeing
C outperforming everything else in alioth
<http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/>. Even in multi core tests C apps runs
faster than Erlang. Therefore faster than C still is something we are waiting
to see.

------
karim
Ok, this maybe makes lisp faster than C but at what cost ?

